# My Imis tank



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a pic of my Imitators tank. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice, what kind of tank is it?? Are they standard Imis? I like the small pond in the middle as well as the wood selection.

Ulises


----------



## BRAIN_Z33 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow nice setup! and is that a donut in there? lol jk 

nice avatar


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

Looks great! that piece of wood in the middle is beautiful!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

The tank is a 28 gallon bowfront, yes they are standard imis.
I love the piece of wood too it has swirls and loops all over it, it was really hard to pick the placement...the "donut" is a jungle pod lol


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great looking tank! Great use of the wood too. 
Now let's see those happy froggies in their nice home.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you.
Heres a few pics of them.


Heres the male guarding tadpoles in the canisters.










Hunting springtails



















Feeding junior


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Your tank and frogs both look really nice. I am a fan of that piece of wood as well. I like the way your pond turned out too. Want to share your secret? My ponds always suck.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice tank Devanny. I like your jungle pods better then the ones I just got.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Very nice scape Devanny.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Digging the wood for sure! 

Real nice tank Devanny


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice setup, I like everything about that tank, especially the wood in there!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Candy, My ponds always suck too this one isjust a frame i madeout of the egg crate lined with weed cloth then siliconed flourite to it ...I had extra pieces of wood that I broke to line the rim of the pond with.

Thanks guys, I love that piece of wood too.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

D this is my fav tank you've done by far!, i like this setup waay better than the first setup u had for the imis
-Troy


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

very nice D- I also love the wood, but I really like the way itts planted. Lokks like it will always stay looking good and not get overgrown. good plant placement


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow! That's a stellar bow front setup you have there Devanny. What frog wouldn't want to live in there....hell, if i could only fit in there LOL
I'm starting to like those jungle pods, Where did you get them?

Cheers.....Ed


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Really Nice De !


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Ed Holder said:


> Wow! That's a stellar bow front setup you have there Devanny. What frog wouldn't want to live in there....hell, if i could only fit in there LOL
> I'm starting to like those jungle pods, Where did you get them?
> 
> Cheers.....Ed


Ed I got my pods from black jungle but when I went back on there site recently to order more they were no longer there for sale..


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow this is nice Devanny. I have always liked this kind of look. Very well put together. Let me know if you want to help build tanks for my mounting customers


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Troy, I like it this way too...It was my first tank so it was just trial and error.

Thanks for the comments, I plan on adding a bit more riccia moss and some baby tears around the wood.
Ed, I got the pods at black jungle too they are really nice accent pieces my rockwall tankw ill have a bunch of them but in diffrent shape.

Thanks Wayne, I would love to build vivs all day lol


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

One of my favorite tanks that i've seen... well done and good luck with the tads!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice job D! As mentioned, that piece of wood really makes a great centerpiece for the tank. I'm sure the frogs love it in there...keep the pics coming!

Cheers,


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks EricT, I feel special now lol 

Heres some pics of the broms and a begonia, can someone ID them for me...I think the broms camefrom you Wayne but I threw the tags out.

These have pink spots









This one had pink tips but I didnt have strong lighting so the pink faded









And the begonia


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I might have the begonia, i'll check the tag when i get home. Some of these tanks are really making me want to tear mine down and redo it. i just need to find the right hardscape items.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

question: how do u get the water (pool in the middle) to stay in the pool without soaking into the ground? thanks!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

bussardnr I would really appreciate it.

Richard I started out with an eggcrate false bottom I then cut the parts off the front where I wanted the pond to be then frame the walls of the pond with more eggcrate siliconed weed cloth and ta da... The purpose of the pices of wood lining the rim of the pond was to try to keep any substrate from falling into the water I hope this helps.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

HOT HOT HOT! *thumbsup*


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Mines different. i have B. lacy. Hit up harry. he might know


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great Devanny!!!!
Love the plants and the ghostwood. 
I cant wait to get my tank done. Still waiting on the concrete binder to dry.

-Beth


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Will do bussardnr.

Thanks Beth, im anxious to see yours done.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Is that ghost wood? I though so when I first saw it? God I can't wait to finish mine, I need to find binder and finish the damn background. I love the broms, what species?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like ghostwood. I love the tank, its giving me some ideas...


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryan, the wood is infact ghostwood, as far as the bromeliads go they came un-tagged but I changed them out because I didnt like the look.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I tried the micro SD card direct into the computer idea you gave me to upload the pics of my new build but no dice, none of my ports will accept it. It's not too impressive yet, just black foam and wood arranged like tree roots. The left side will look like roots trailing into where the water pool will go. Anyway your viv looks fantastic, I would love to see an update whenever you have one. Hope all is well. Miss you in the chat


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Devanny...

Lovely tank, must be very happy imis.

Could u tell me how tall the tank is?



Richie


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome tank. I really like it a lot.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie the tank is 18 inches tall.

Thanks Monkeyfrogman


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Is this the tank you're taking apart??? And is that the piece of wood??


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes and yes, I added a pair to the already existing 1.2 so I took it apart.


----------

